# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  ذكرى زواجي وهديتي كانت بكسر خاطري

## مثلي قليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بداية أنا مب من النوع ألي أعرف أشرح ألي مضايقني
ممكن بعض البنات يشوفونه سبب عادي أو بالأحرى تافه

أنا هذا الشهر بكمل سنتين من زواجي 
أول ذكرى لنا في أول سنة كنت ألمحله بشتى الطرق لدرجة أني أعتبر قلتله من كثر التلميح لأني عارفه أنه ماراح يذكر قلت أذكره ونحتفل وتذكر من كثر حنتي واحتفلنا 
هذه ثاني سنة واليمعه ان شالله هي ذكرى ثاني سنة على زواجنا بس شكلي بقضيها بروحي لأنه اليوم قالي انه ناوي يروح المزرعه وبالتحديد يوم اليمعه ألي حتى مب متذكر تاريخها وينام هناك معقوله بنات كل الريايل ماهمهم تاريخ ذكرى زواجهم ؟؟؟ في وحده مثلي ولا أنا حاله شاذه ؟

تصدقون عاد مب ناويه هالمره ألمحله خل يروح المزرعه لأن أساسا أحس في شي بداخلي أنكسر ..لأن لو لمحتله أحس نفسي قاعده أفرض عليه يقعد معاي وهذا بحد ذاته أجرح من نسيانه لتاريخ 
ماودي أحس بحساس الزوجة المهمله أنا توني ثاني سنة 

بس فعلا بنات اليوم بس أكتشف أن أكبر غلطه نخلي حياتنا كلها هي الزوج لازم تكون عندنا اهتمامات هوايات اي شي يشغلنا عن الزوج 
اليوم وبقلب مكسور راح أبدأ أغير حياتي للأفضل إن شالله 
عندي صعوبات لأن أهلي بعيد عني وصديقاتي تجردت منهم بحكم الحياة والضروف ولاقادره أحصل وظيفة أنشغل فيها ولا عندي ياهل أحط أملي فيه وألتهي فيه وأطنش الدنيا عشانه
فيني فراغ بداخلي كبير ومتسنده على زوجي وأطمح منه يعوضني 

والله مب عارفه شو أقول حاسه بغصة لأني أعرف أرد على مشاكل البنات وأنصحهم وعجزت ألاقي حل يجبر بخاطري المكسور  :30: 

ملاحظه بنات أنا ماسميته عيد زواج استغفر الله لا هذا ذكرى لتاريخ يعنيلي وايد ذكري يوم مميز بحياتي غصبا عني أذكره مب كيفي أحسه تاريخ مميز يعني مب ناويه احط زينه وأهلا أهلا بالعيد وتعالوا يا عالم عندي ذكرى زواج
لا بنات أبي أنا وهو نجتمع بهالليلة نبي نتكلم عنها ونتكلم عن مستقبلنا مادري ابيها ليلة مميزه لو نقعد فيها على صمون فلافل مب لازم كيكه فهمتوني ؟؟؟ :1: 
حبيت افضفض بس

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## عشق طاهر

ههه اختي ولاتزعلين 

ترا الرياييل لو سالتيهم عن يوم ميلادهم بيقولون يمكن و اظن انه التاريخ الفلاني 

هالاشيا تهمنا نحن 

انا نفسج ف اول ذكرى زواج 
كان ناسي 

بس تذكر لما قلت له ابا اخذ هديه لولد اخوي عشان يوم ميلاده و نحن يوم زواجنا بنفس يوم ميلاد ولد اخوي 

انا كنت عارفه هالشي انه بينسى ف كنت مستعده نفسياً لهالشي

انزين تقدرين ماتخلين هالشي فرض ان لازم كل سنه نفس التاريخ 

لانه معروف انه حرام والله يهدينا 

بس مثلاً احتفلي بأشيا ماتخطر فباله 
لاتلزمينه ع يوم وتاريخ معين 

سويله حفله بدون سبب فبيت اهله بس حلويات و حطي استكر فيه بيت شعر له 
حتى لو ماكان يالس معاكم 
بس صوري وراويه 

انتي ذكرى الزواج شو مستفيده منها؟؟ 

مب تجديد و فرح و انج تبين تكونين احسن؟ 

صلي واحمدي الله على كل شي اعطاج اياه 

لان ذكرى الزواج حرام لو نحن نخفف التسميه من عيد ل يوم 

و احتفلي بمناسبات ثانيه 

العيد بعد ٣ شهور سويله احلى حفله 

بعد مايرجع من المزرعه 

البسي ذاك الخوار و سشوري ذاك الشعر و البسي البرقع و الشيله التور و تحني و جهزي دله القهوه والتمر و استقبليه 

افرحي ب هالريل ف كل يوم مب يوم واحد وهو اصلاً ناسنه 
لان الحياه معاج مب مجرد تاريخ عشان يعبر عن حبه لج 

و الريال صح مب كل حياتنا 

بس الريال جزء حلو انضاف لحياتنا مدام نقدر نخلي هالجزء احلى واحلى ليش مانحليه ؟ 


افكاري مب مرتبه فالطرح بس اتمنى انج فهمتي قصدي

----------


## مثلي قليل

> ههه اختي ولاتزعلين 
> 
> ترا الرياييل لو سالتيهم عن يوم ميلادهم بيقولون يمكن و اظن انه التاريخ الفلاني 
> 
> هالاشيا تهمنا نحن 
> 
> انا نفسج ف اول ذكرى زواج 
> كان ناسي 
> 
> ...


حبيبتي مشكورة
لاحظي أنا قلت ذكرى ماقلت عيد استغفر الله 
أنا عندي عيدين الفطر والأضحى
بس ذكرى زواجنا وايد يعنيلي هالتاريخ غصبا عني ماقدر أنسه وغصبا عني أحسه أنه تاريخ مميز وأنا مب ناويه اسوي طقطه وحفله واهلا اهلا بالعيد
لا بغيت نقعد مع بعض لو على صمونة فلافل راضية مب لازم كيكه  :1: 
مادري كيف أفهمج بس تاريخ مميز ماودي يمر جذيه

----------


## اسيرت شوق

تصدقين اني ناسيه اي يوم بالضبط كان فيه عرسي اذكر الشهر والسنة بس مب متأكده من اليوم ههههههههههههههه 
ترى حتى لو ذكرى زواج الموضوع عادي اهو يوم حاله حال اي يوم 
تمر الايام ولا اذكر اي وقت بالضبط 
الموضوع بسيط اهم الريايل جي مب عاطفين عمليين اكثر عنا ما احسهم يهتموا لا بذكرى زواج ولا غيره 
هونيها تهون 
 :34:

----------


## شمه الشطوره

ما عليه اختي اغلب الريايل ما يهتمون لهالسوالف
مب بس ريلج انا مرن ولله الحمد سنوات على زواجي ما كد مره احتفلت بس اقوله تذكر اليوم شو التاريخ يقول هييييي اقوله كل سنه وانت طيب وبس
اختي الحياه اكبر من جي الناس عندها مشاكل قد شعر راسج وصابره وتعد الحمدلله على النعمه
يله اشوفج ابتسمي عشان خاطري
اشوووف ايوه جي عفيه عليج ( ^.< )

----------


## ملاك92

حبيبتي الرياييل عموما ما يهتمون ف هذي الأمور مثلنا نحن ،من دوامات و المسؤوليات اللي عليهم طلعيله أعذار و لا أتشيلين بخاطرج عليه اتذكرني يكفي انه حبج و اختارج من بين هالبشر شريكة حياته و انتي سويله مفاجأة جذي كيكة و هدية و كشخة و سوي أشياء هو يحبها عال عشاء و طرشيلي رسالة أو حطي بطاقة دعوة ف محفظته صديقيني بيستانس عن تجربة انا قبل كم يوم سويت نفس الشئ مع انه بعدنا ما سوينا حفلة عرس بس كملنا سنة ف آلملجة و بعد كان ناسي الحبيب بس والله انا ما أتوقعت جي بيستانس الحمدلله ..

----------


## مثلي قليل

> حبيبتي الرياييل عموما ما يهتمون ف هذي الأمور مثلنا نحن ،من دوامات و المسؤوليات اللي عليهم طلعيله أعذار و لا أتشيلين بخاطرج عليه اتذكرني يكفي انه حبج و اختارج من بين هالبشر شريكة حياته و انتي سويله مفاجأة جذي كيكة و هدية و كشخة و سوي أشياء هو يحبها عال عشاء و طرشيلي رسالة أو حطي بطاقة دعوة ف محفظته صديقيني بيستانس عن تجربة انا قبل كم يوم سويت نفس الشئ مع انه بعدنا ما سوينا حفلة عرس بس كملنا سنة ف آلملجة و بعد كان ناسي الحبيب بس والله انا ما أتوقعت جي بيستانس الحمدلله ..


للاسف في هاليوم بيروح ينام في المزرعه وكنت مفكره بموضوع السبرايز لكن ياللله الله كريم

----------


## مثلي قليل

> تصدقين اني ناسيه اي يوم بالضبط كان فيه عرسي اذكر الشهر والسنة بس مب متأكده من اليوم ههههههههههههههه 
> ترى حتى لو ذكرى زواج الموضوع عادي اهو يوم حاله حال اي يوم 
> تمر الايام ولا اذكر اي وقت بالضبط 
> الموضوع بسيط اهم الريايل جي مب عاطفين عمليين اكثر عنا ما احسهم يهتموا لا بذكرى زواج ولا غيره 
> هونيها تهون





> ما عليه اختي اغلب الريايل ما يهتمون لهالسوالف
> مب بس ريلج انا مرن ولله الحمد سنوات على زواجي ما كد مره احتفلت بس اقوله تذكر اليوم شو التاريخ يقول هييييي اقوله كل سنه وانت طيب وبس
> اختي الحياه اكبر من جي الناس عندها مشاكل قد شعر راسج وصابره وتعد الحمدلله على النعمه
> يله اشوفج ابتسمي عشان خاطري
> اشوووف ايوه جي عفيه عليج ( ^.< )


تسلمون حبيبتي خليتوني ابتسم صج ^_^
بس صج عاد خاطري مكسور  :28:

----------


## ملاك92

سويله يوم قبل أو يوم بعده مب شرط نفس اليوم اهم شئ أتطلعين اللي ف خاطرج هههه و بتستانسون أن شاء الله

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

وليش تخلينه يرقد ف المزرعه ؟ 
مب شرط عشان هاليوم يكون موجود وياج 
بس عوديه انه دام غيابه عن البيت ماله لزمه 
لازم يتم وياكم عشان تحسون بالامان اكثر بوجود 
راعي البيت، واختي الوحده يوم ياخذها الريال ياخذها 
عشان يكمل نص دينه، تعينه وتعاونه ع طاعه الله 
وكسب رضاه، صحيح التاريخ اللي تزوجنا فيه ما بننساه 
بس مب لازم نحط ف بالنا انه رياييلنا بيخلونا أميرات ف هاليوم 
لابد من الاستعداد النفسي لردات افعالهم واللي اهمها هو نسيانهم 
للتواريخ المميزه وانا اشوف هالشي زين فيهم ع الاقل نحن ما 
نكسب ذنوب من ورا هالاشيا ونفس الوقت ما نجبرهم يحتفلون 
ويكسبون ذنوب بسبتنا عشان يفرحونا يوم واحد، نحن بإيدنا 
نقدر نخلي ايامنا سعيده مب بترك الزوج والتعمق ف الهوايات، 
لا بل نجابلهم وقت ما يكونون ويانا ونعطيهم عقولنا وقلوبنا 
لكن بمجرد انهم يطلعون نبدا ف الاهتمام بحياتنا الخاصه 
اللي ما نعطي للازواج فيها مجال انهم يدخلونها . . 


نصيحتي لج وان اعتبرتيها تخفيف لهمج، لا تحطين ف بالج 
انه هاليوم لازم تسوين فيه جو حلو، ان كان لابد من ذلك 
ف خصصيه يوم للفضفضه بينج وبين ريلج . . ان صادف 
يوم اليمعه وما سار المزرعه يلسي وياه دام انكم توكم مكملين 
سنتين وشوفوا شو الاشيا اللي تحتاي تغيير واللي تبونها اتم 
وشو خططكم للمستقبل، لو كل سنه من زواجكم سويتوا هالشي 
اعرفي انج لا انتي ولا هو بتقصرون ف حقوق بعضكم ع بعض 
غير يوم انه هالاشيا تتراكم سنين وتيين تبين تحلينها بين يوم وليله 
استغلي الفرصه ومثل ما يقولون الريال ع ما تعودينه . . 


موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

أنا فاهمة عليك حبيبتي وكلنا مرينا بنفس الشيء وخاصة ببداية الزواج وأحلامنا الوردية والرمنسية المطلقة

كلنا للأسف مع السنوات والخبرة أكتشفنا أن الرجال مختلفين وايدددد عنا معشر الحريم

ونسيانهم ليس دليل عدم حب وأهمال أبدااا حبيبتي هذا طبع والقليل القليل من الرجال يتذكر المناسبات

أنا مع عشق طاهر ما شاء الله عليها 

خلي أيامك مع زوجك أوقات أكثرها سعيدة مش مهم بمناسبة وتذكري اللحظة التي تمر لا تعود مرة ثانية أسعدي حياتك بما تملكية أنت

حين تكونوا مع بعض ذكرية بيوم عرسك ومواقف جمعتكم وعبري عن مشاعرك بكل وقت الرجال يحبوا المدح والثناء

ولا تكدري نفسك والله يرزقك بالزرية الصالحة اللي تفرح قلبي وتجدد حياتك

الله يوفقك لما يحب ويرضا

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:3: 

بسيطه عزيزتي 

صدقيني ما تستاهل

----------


## شمه الشطوره

ما عليه اختي اغلب الريايل ما يهتمون لهالسوالف
مب بس ريلج انا مرن ولله الحمد سنوات على زواجي ما كد مره احتفلت بس اقوله تذكر اليوم شو التاريخ يقول هييييي اقوله كل سنه وانت طيب وبس
اختي الحياه اكبر من جي الناس عندها مشاكل قد شعر راسج وصابره وتعد الحمدلله على النعمه
يله اشوفج ابتسمي عشان خاطري
اشوووف ايوه جي عفيه عليج ( ^.< )

----------


## حياتي انجاز

اغلب الرياييل ما يحفظون التواريخ شي طبيعي تدرين عاد انا ام ألزهايمر اللي فيني نسيت تاريخ ولادة بنتي هذا و هي ضناي أبوي لا تسوين زعلة من لا شي الله ييسر امورج

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

عادي اختي .. لاتزعلين عقب مايرجع من المزرعه تعدلي وتكشخي وانتي بنفسج سويله مفاجاه .. ولو تبين الصدق اغلب الناس مب الرياييل بس .. مايتذكرون يوم ميلاد فلان او يوم زواج .. بالاخص اللي مايهتمون فالتاريخ .. يعني مثال عني انا .. وايدين يزعلون مني عشان ماتذكر يوم ميلادهم .. طبعا صديقاتي ههههههه .. عادي عادي اختي الامور ماتوقف عند يوم او تاريخ .. لالالا الحياه توقف لو كان اهتمامج الوحيد مركوز على شي واحد .. لازم تقرين تشوفين افلام مسلسلات او تحفظين قران او تخصصين لج وقت اتشوفين عاليوتوب رياضه وتسوين انتي نفس الحركات.. تقرين قصص روايات تسوين استرخاء .... المهم الوقت تقضينه في شي يفيد نفسج .. عيل ف يوم الجمعه لازم تروحين تلهين نفسج وتستانسين انتي بعد مثل ماهو بعد بيستانس فالمزرعه .. ^^ ولاتدققين على كل الاشياء ..

----------


## الاميـــره

خلج طبيعيه و عادي و خليه يروح يوم الجمعه و ينام و على كيفه .. 
صباح اليوم الي بيرجع فيه ساليه اي وقت بترجع .. 
جهزي له هديه او شي بسيط .. خليه يخجل من نفسه .. 
و دوري جمله حلوه تقولينها و نغزه بنفس الوقت .. 


اممم جربي يمكن تنفع وياج .. 
واكيد هوه بيتفاجا و من غير مش خاطر على باله .. 

و لاتتضايقين .. نحن النساء بطبيعتنا عاطفيات و حساسات .. بس الرياييل ولا علا بالهم .. 
تراه بينسى كل شي باجر .. 

صلي ركعتين بهاليوم و احمدي ربج فيهم و ادعي الله يجعل لج سنواتج معاه خير و راحه .. 

و حاولي تغيرين روتين حياتج .. حسب قرائتي عن المشاكل الزوجيه ( انه الحرمه تخلي الريال كل حياتها لكن الريال جزء من حياتها ) و انتي قلتيها . . 
سلي وقتج مثلا ع النت تشوفين شو تحبين مواقع ملابس او منتديات 
القراءه اذا تحبين قرايه روايات دوري فالنت عن اشياء مفضله عندج .. انا مره بديت اقرا روايه فالنت و كانت اكثر من 60 صفحه لكن كانت مشوقه و استمريت مع اني ماحب اقرا ابد
سوي لج مشروع بسيط لو انتي عندج هوايه بشي معين .. ووسائل الاتصال موجوده .. 
خلي اهلج - ربعج جزء من حياتج .. 
حتى لو بعيد روحي لهم مايمنع و الحمدلله نحن الامارات قريبه من بعضها ابعد شي مال ساعتين .. يعني روحي عندهم ليله ويومين بتغيرين جو .. 
كملي دراستج او خذي لج دورات .. ممكن تكون دورات تعليميه او دورات مكياج او طبخ 
تعرفي على بنات من حولج .. يعني طلعه و يمعه و سوالف بتغيرين روتين .. 
اهتمي بنفسج .. دلعي نفسج مثلا مره بالاسبوع تروحين مساج استرخاء و مره حمام مغربي و مره بدكير و منكير و ما الى ذلك 
شوفي ملابسج قعدي يوم واحد ترتبين .. تنسقين ملابسج و تغيرين اللوك .. 
انتي قلتييها بروحج لازم تكسرين روتينج .. وانا معاج .. 
و الى الامام و ربي يسعدج

----------


## افناان

ياختي صلي ع النبي 
الله يجعلها اكبر المصايب 
قولي امين 
ناس تحت القصف و بيوتهم اتدمرت و عيالهم انقتلوا جدامهم و كل شي راااح و انتهى بالنسبة لهم و انتي ما نايمة الليل عشان ريلج بيروح العزبة في ذكرى زواجكم !! ، يروح الله معاه ، اهم شي كيف يعاملج طول السنه و قايم بواجباته الزوجية و خلاااص 
ياختي يا ليت همومنا كانت هذه 
الله يسلمج بس ...

----------


## خرعوبه

شوفي الرجل الشرقي خصوصا اللي عندنا ابو الشرقي ما يهتم بهالسوالف مش ما يهتم بس ما يذكرها بس صدقيني بيستانس لو فاجءتيه وسويت لكم حفله صغيرونه وخلي الكلام عن المستقبل اذكروا سوالف العرس وطلعي البومج او فيديو العرس و استانسوا

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

الله المستعان

----------


## الوزيره7

حبيبتي والله كسرتي خااااااطري .... 
اجولج شي رزي بويهج وجوليله بو الشباب احجزلنا في اليوم الفلاني ترا ذكرى زواجنا واريد احتفل انا وياك ؟ 
والله يبالهم جذي .... سمحيلي الغاليه هم يتعمدون ينسون هاااي المناسبات ..... ؟ والاسباب طبعا ترجع لهم .... ؟ 
انا عن نفسي ارز بويهي .... واستانس واحجز في فندق .... واخليه يحجز .... لازم اعوده في هاي الذكرى لازم احتفل انا وياه ... 
( الرياااااااال على ما تعودينه ) حتى لو هو ناسي اذكره ما اعور قلبي واجووول الحين بيذكر .... ؟ 
السنه اليايه إن إعطانا الله عمر رزي بويهج ..... وجوليله بوالشباب احجزنا في فندق ترا ذكرى زواجنا في ها اليوم ..... ؟ 
وسمحيلي طولج عليج .... ؟

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

الله يهدية و ويسخره لكي 
بس لا تضايقين نفسك مافي شي يستااااااااااااهل ابدا

----------


## شمالية وافتخر

> ما عليه اختي اغلب الريايل ما يهتمون لهالسوالف
> مب بس ريلج انا مرن ولله الحمد سنوات على زواجي ما كد مره احتفلت بس اقوله تذكر اليوم شو التاريخ يقول هييييي اقوله كل سنه وانت طيب وبس
> اختي الحياه اكبر من جي الناس عندها مشاكل قد شعر راسج وصابره وتعد الحمدلله على النعمه
> يله اشوفج ابتسمي عشان خاطري
> اشوووف ايوه جي عفيه عليج ( ^.< )


سبحان الله حتى انا جيه اسوي  :7:

----------


## ام خلود القمر

اللي اذكره انه شهر سبعة هالسنة بكمل ثلاث سنين ان شاء الله بس ولا مرة سويت شي 

رزنامتي متروسه تواريخ مواعيد المستشفى لي ولعيالي ومواعيد الدورة ووتواريخ الهجري متى رمضان ومتى العيد ومتى الإجازات ولدي كم شهر كمل او بنتي والفواتير والتأمين والبطايق وتجديدهم صح اني ما ادفع لكن أساعد في التذكير شو جدولي في الطلعات خلال الاسبوع اكون مجهزة جدول تقريبي 

عادي لا تحطين في خاطرج مشاغل الدنيا تنسينا وهذي قشور في أشياء اهم 

الله يسعدج

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

الحمدلله ع كل حآل 

لوحصلتي ريآل يتذكر اي منآسبة خآصه فهو من القلة القليلة

وف النهآيه حتى لو هي ذكرى زوآج ف هي شي مش محلل شرعآ

يعني وﻻيضيق خآطرج يآقلبي ^.*

----------


## بنت زاايد

ريايل مايهتمون ليوم ميلاد ويوم زواج احس اخر اهتمامهم هالشي

----------


## فلوتورا

> ههه اختي ولاتزعلين 
> 
> ترا الرياييل لو سالتيهم عن يوم ميلادهم بيقولون يمكن و اظن انه التاريخ الفلاني 
> 
> هالاشيا تهمنا نحن 
> 
> انا نفسج ف اول ذكرى زواج 
> كان ناسي 
> 
> ...


سبحان الله ... كلامج وايد أثر فيني ...
كنت اقراه وبنفس الوقت سمعت هالبرودكاست 
(

حرررررررريم كل وحدة تسمع وتسمع ريلها من أروع ما سمعت اليوم / إمرأة جميلة جدا في الصين تجلس مع ابن عم فضيلة الشيخ د . عبدالمحسن الأحمد

فماذا حصل بينهم ؟

تابع الفيديو من هنا




#

أبشر بكل خير ♡' 

http://bit.ly/11J3bNd.


من بعدها حبيت الفكرة اللي قلتيها .. ان حياتنا تكون كلها مفاجآت ... بدون تخطيط مسبق ...
احتفل معاه بأي يوم اختاره انا .... نطلع ونستانس بأي وقت ...
أصلا الحياة تستوي اكشن .. تستوي احلى ...
الله يغفرلنا عاللي مضى ...

ومن اليوم بنوي التغيير ... من معاي؟

الله يوفقج ويوفقج صاحبة الموضوع وكل من مر عليه . وكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات ...
اللهم آمين ...
)

----------


## عشق طاهر

انا معاج طبعاً 


لان اذا حددنا تواريخ والتزمنا فيهم

مابتحسين بحلاه الذكرى 

لانه بيصادف يوم مباراه مهمه يتابعها ريلج
او عرس حد من اهلج 
او عزيمت فبيت اهلج او عمتج

ليش اضيق ع عمري ؟ 

ماهي السنه فيها ٣٦٠ يوم يت ع هاليوم؟ 

متى ما تحسين عمرج فاضيه خططي عالسريع لليوم الي ريلج فيه جهزي و خططي ع راحتج 
بتكونين واثقه ريلج متفرغ يعني مرتاح و بيستانس 
وانتي بتستمتعين لانه مايعرف 


صح ان حلو الريال يفاجئ الحرمه بس هذيل نادرين وقله قليله تنعد عالاصابع 

ليش احرم عمري السعاده اذا كانت هالسعاده بإيدي؟

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

الغاليه اسهري ويا ريلج وتنقاشي معاه عن ذكرى زواجكم والامور المستقبليه بأي يوم عادي مب شرط بالذات بيوم ذكرى زواجكم

شكلج عاطفيه و رومانسيه وللاسف مب كل الرياييل جي يفكرون ويهتمون نفس الحريم بالتواريخ والتفاصيل

يعني عادي لا تتضايقين او تتحسسين لو نسى مب معناته مايحبج او مقصر وياج

الريال طبعه جي مايحب شي او ذكرى تقيده

خلاص خل يروح المزرعه ويستانس لا تضغطين عليه وانتي استانسي ويا اهلج و اطلعي
وذكرى زواجكم صح كان يوم حلو بالتاريخ لكن مب لازم هاليوم بالذات تحيين ذكراه

عادي يوم السبت ايلسي ويا ريلج وسووي اجواء خاصه بس يوم واحد بيكون طاف على ذكرى سنتين من زواجكم

والله يوفقج حبيبتي 

لا تهتمين للتواريخ دام ريلج مايهتم خلي الايام كلها تمضي عادي جنها اي يوم من ايام السنه 
انا اول كنت اهتم الحين مول ما يهمني

----------


## ميميه88

انزين ليش ترينه يبادر انتي بادري عوديه
خلاف بيتعود
الريايل بطبيعتهم مايهتمون لها الامور

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_الموضوع ما يباله زعل

احجزى فندق وطاعو غيرو جو

وربي يسعدكم_

----------


## ^GalaXy^

اختي لو الموضوع وايد يهمج عادي خلج صريحة
قوليله بنسير نتعشى في مكان حلو لانه يوم زواجنا
سنة سنتين ثلاث وعقب بيتعود

----------


## ظبيانيه ستايل

والله انا نفسي يمكن ناسيه التاريخ ولا عمرنا فكرنا فيه. خخخخخخخ وصح انه تاريخ مميز عندج بس ترا فحياتنا في تواريخ لها ذكريات سعيده وبعضها للاسف حزين جدا ومب حلو نتم نحدد لارواحنا تاريخ مناسبه عشان نفرح ولانحزن فيه الحياه مستمره الحمدلله ،،،،، وبعدين في حريم عندهم جريمه الريال ينسى ذكرى زواجها اوعيد ميلادها لانه اصلا الرييايل يشوفون هالاشياءمش مهمه ومالها داعي ومايربطون اعمارهم بشي هم ماتربوا عليه عند اهلهم يتسونه ولا يهمهم ،،،وانا عن نفسي اللهم لك الحمد عمري ماسويتها لاحقي ولاحقه ولاحق عيالي ،،،،،. اهم شي انكم عايشين بسعاده وهو يحبج وتحبينه كل يوم وكل وقت لاتكبرين الموضوع الغاليه عادي احمدي الله واشكريه انه تم عامكم الثاني وانتوا مع بعض ومتعافين ومرتاحين وادعي الله كل اعوامكم اليايه ماتفترقون وماتحزنون فيها ولايغير ربي حالك يستاهل الحمد ربي والشكر

----------


## احاسيس مدفونه

هلا اختي في ريايل يهتمون وفي ريايل لا لا اتري وجوفي شوه بيصير 


وعقب في يوم فاتحيه بهالموضوع جوفي شوه بيرد عليج

----------


## aroma_girl

كلمه حلوه قلتيها 

انه نحن نشغل عمرنا بلزوج وما نشغل عمرنا بنفسنا 

خليج عاديه واشغلي نفسج وغيري حياتج للافضل 

جي هو بيكر كل المناسبات هههههه بس عشان تردين تهتمين فيه 

لا تزعلين خليه يروح المزرعه وانتي سويله سبرايز اليوم الثاني 

قوليله قصص عن ناس سوو سبرايز حق حريمهم بس مب الحين بعد ما تسوين له المفاجأه باسبوع لانه بيفكر يسويلج 

الله يشغلج بلخير غاليتي

----------


## الموج السماوي

من كلامج حسيت ان نهاية العالم قربت !!!

اذا هو ما يحب هالسوالف برايه اهم شي حبج له كل يوم مب بس هاليوم

----------


## мιѕѕ gυ¢¢ι

لووووول انا احفلت ونحن سنه ثالثه داخلين رابعه هههههه
ومايندرا اذا بنحتفا ثاني مره وعقب مااحتفلنا تمينا متزاعلين مال شهر والسبب مشكله تافهه !!!

عادي لوووول

----------


## Cobon

ما شي غير انج تقولينها كاش لا تعودينه جي يسوي فيج لانج متضايقة اصلا 
قولي اتريى منك هدية يوم زواجي


و لو سار المزرعه ازعلي قولي انا مب راضية بدل ما اتييب كيكة و تحتفل وياي او ع الاقل تيلس وياي 
لا ترضين ابدا ولا تعودينه ع ها الطبع 


انا امسات اقول ل ريلي ها شو بيتيييب لي ف يوم زواجي مع ان يوم زواجي بعد 3 شهور
و عقب اقوله يا ريت تحجز ف فندق و لا تنسى الهدية هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرات اطرش له صور هدايا و تغليف اقوله يالله اتريى هديتي 

مرات من اطلع وياه ل مول اقوله" الللللللللللللللله هاي الشنطة حلوة لو اتييبها لي ف مناسبة بستانس"
" الله نزل جلكسي اس 4 يا ريت اتييبها لي ف اي مناسبة "
" شو بتيييب لي هدية الحمل " 


عطيهم كاش يوم ما بيفهمون 
لا تقولين استحي و بيفشلني
خلي ويهج لوح حديد ما يصدي
و قولي كاش

----------


## قوس وقزح

صح كلام cobon أنا اول سنه من زواجي مرت من دون هديه بس هاي السنه رحت السوق وخليته يشتري الساعه الي خاطري فيها قالي غالي وايد وما اقدر قلت مب غالي علي هاي بمناسبة يوم زواجنا وأنا شريت الساعه قبل شهر من يوم زواجنا وخلاص روحي اقتنعت وقلت هديه زواجنا هو يابلي وبس  :35:  :5:

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

إساليه متى فصلت كندورتك ومتى شاري العقال وحتى لو قبل اسبوع بينسى الرياييل طبيعتهم التواريخ الميلادية 

والهجرية مايطبقونها نحن غير وما يصير نقارن فيهم .... واذا نسى او ما تذكر انتي ذكريه ولاتاخذين بخاطرج لازم تعرفين ان في رياييل اصناف في بعضهم 

ما يعرفون ميلاد عيالهم بالضبط انا مره انحرجت سرت ويا ريلي وساله الدكتور عن تاريخ ميلاده وكانه ساله سؤال صعب ههههههههههه ضحكت ,,,, قلت الحمدلله ان يعرفون 

تاريخ ميلادهم اهم شي .... عادي ولاتزعلين نحن نحتفل ويااااااااااااج ياحلوة ,,,, وانتي ذكريه قوليله اليوم يوم زواجنا انتي ابدئي سوي وحضري لها اليوم وكرري بعد كل سنه ,,, وبعدين بيتعود وما بتمر سنه والا هو متذكر ماعليه ابدئي انتي وهو بعدين بيتعود بس حضري شي حلو وبتشوفين شو النتيجة ..........نحن ما شاء الله الحريم والبنات نكتب تاريخ الدورة الشهرية ومتعودين واحيانا او البعض تنسى متى كان موعدها بالضبط

والله يوفقج يارب وتستانسين

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

كل اسبوع سويلج ليله حلوه لاتنتظرين السنه تخلص واي تاريخ عرسكم

----------


## الــغــيره

*ياحياااتي 

الموضوع بسيط

قولي له كاش ولاتكسرين بخاطرج
ترى اغلب الرياييل جيه 

انا اقوله 
ترى حبيبي بعد جم يوم ذكرى زواجنا شو بتهديني او وين بنروح
اعطيه خيارات 

عاادي الموضوع 

قولي له*

----------


## *فراشة حلوة*

عندنا وعندج خير, ما يتذكرون الا بالتلميح وأحيانا التلميح هم ما ينفع معاهم,
بعد شهر ونص ان شاء الله راح يكون ذكرى زواجي الرابع ومتأكدة انه ماراح يسوي شي مثل كل سنة,
اللي يضايقني اني أشوف خواني ورياييل خواتي يعبرون حريمهم, وخاصة واحد من خواني الله يهنيه مب حسد والله بس غبطة لأنه يعبر حرمته في هاليوم اللي نفس تاريخ زواجي بأختلاف السنة,
ما نبى منهم شي بس أهم شي يراعون مشاعرنا.
والله يهديهم ويصلح بالهم .....

----------


## L O L O

هههههه ابشرج كلهم جي 
لكن انتي قبل مايروح سوي شي سبشل 

انا وايد مايستوي عندي ايام مميزه في اوقات نص اسبوع مثلا اسويه قبل بكمن يوم في ويك اند اسبقه وفاجاه ^_*

----------


## بطه_15

> لووووول انا احفلت ونحن سنه ثالثه داخلين رابعه ههههههومايندرا اذا بنحتفا ثاني مره وعقب مااحتفلنا تمينا متزاعلين مال شهر والسبب مشكله تافهه !!!عادي لوووول


نفس الحاله يمكن روحنا نصك بعض بعين هههههههههههه

----------


## بطه_15

> صح كلام cobon أنا اول سنه من زواجي مرت من دون هديه بس هاي السنه رحت السوق وخليته يشتري الساعه الي خاطري فيها قالي غالي وايد وما اقدر قلت مب غالي علي هاي بمناسبة يوم زواجنا وأنا شريت الساعه قبل شهر من يوم زواجنا وخلاص روحي اقتنعت وقلت هديه زواجنا هو يابلي وبس


ههههههههههههههههههههابدعتي يبالي اتعلم منج يا الخطيره هع

----------


## بطه_15

انا بصراحه اول سنه احتفل معاي وحجز 3ايام ف فندق واستانسنا ومن عقبها ينسى او نحتفل عقبه ننضارب احسن نكون حلوين ولا نحتفل يوم وتنسد نفسي ونتزاعل

----------


## المغتربة

بصراحة انا مرات يوم احس انه ما بيشتري له هدية حلوة 
اقولها كاش
اقوله حبيبي ابغي ايفون 5 ف يوم زواجنا او ابغي الساعه الفلانية 
المهم احصل هديتي باي طريقة وانا وحدة ما استحي والله لو ما ياب لي هدية " بطربأ السما ع نافوخه و بخلي يومه متنيل بستين نيلة"
و الريال ع ما تعودينه

----------


## غلآ نفسي

عوديييه اختي 

انا ريلي كان جي ما يعرف يعبر عن هالسوالف ومرات ينسى بس انا كنت اقوله في كل يوم ميلاد في كل ذكرى زواج كنت اقوله وازعل منه واقوله انت مب داري عني انا اسوي بلاوي وافكر وارتب واييب افكار محد سواها في عايلتنا وهو ع كل مره يتفاجىء بس للاسف مرات كان ينسى ومرات كان يتذكر بس ما كان يعرف يعبر عن هاليوم لا فالكلام ولا فالهدايا يعني مب مثلي ف كنت دوم اقوله وازعل منه ومرات كنت اصيح لان وايد احب المفاجات وريلي مب داري عني من هالناحيه لين تعود بعد كم من سنه .. يبالج تعودينه انتي سوي انتي بادري وقوليله تغلي عليه قوليله انا افاجأك انت ليش ما تفاجأني ومب لازم نفس اليوم عادي اي يوم عن نفسي ما اسويه نفس اليوم اسويه مرات قبل المناسبه باسبوع او بيوم او بعد المناسبه بيومين او اسبوع وجي يعني 

بالتوفيق

----------


## اناناسة

*اكثر ما عيبني فيج انج بادية بالتغيييييييييييير

ذكرتيني بنفسي هههههههههه

اول ما تزوجنا لين اول كم سنة واااااااايد كانوا يطرشونه دورات امريكا و اروبا


شو كنت اسوي ؟؟


من يوم يقول بسافر دورة امسكها صياااااااااااااااح ما اوقف لين ما يرد 


عقب تعلم يخش الورقة و ما يراويني الا يوم قبل السفر عسب ما افتح الرشاش 


و بعد كنت اتحرطم انت تخش عني و انت ما توديني و انت و انت


و ادق سلف الصياااااااااح و ما اوقف


يوم نودع بعض كنت اصيـــــــــــــــــــــــح و عقب اسير وراء الدريشة اشوف الشارع

اللي التكسي بيمر منه و اصيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح

و اصيـــــــــــــــــــــــح

و اصيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح


هههههههههههههههههههههه


طول الايام اللي محد ما اتحرك من البيت و كله زعلانة و مادة برطمي 


يوم يتصل او اتصل بعد ادقه صياح هههههههههههههههههههههههه


عقب تعلمت اتغير


فكرت انزين و كل هالصياح و الحزن وين بيوديني ؟؟؟


اوف نسيت


يوم كان يسافر يا ويله ان ما لبس دبلته 


والله كنت اسويها مشكلة عووووووووووووودة و اقول تبا البنات يغازلونك يقولن ها عزابي و يلحقونك 

ما كنت اعرف بنات هالزمن يحبن المتزوجين اكثر 


حتى لما يطلع بروحه للدوام او ويا ربعه يا ويله ان نسى الدبلة !


مرة نساها و صاير الدوام لحقته و قمت اصيح و اصرخ انت ما تحبني 

انت متعمد ما تلبسها هههههههههههههههههههههه والله تييني ضحكة على تصرفاتي !!!!!!!!!



المهم وين كنت ايوووووووووووه 


بديت اتغير



قلت انزين يعني لو اصيح و اباغم ما بيسافر ( مع الدوام طبعا )



تغيرت و قمت من يسافر ادقه سلف و اسير اتحوط 


ما في مول ما ادشه و ما في شئ بخاطري ما اشتريه!

الا اترس الكبتات من قهري اعترف من قهري 



و فوقه وقت اللي يرد اسوي له تجهيزات اخليه يصير جي 


بس عاد هالشئ كان غلط 


لانه تعلم على هالشئ و قام يحب السفر  ( طبعا مجبور لانه ان رفض كانوا بيفنشونه )



المهم تغيرت و ليومنا من يسافر ادقه سلف و اعتبر هالفترة لي و اعتبر عمري بنوتة و اعيش حياتي احلى ما يمكن



المهم الزبدة


لا تفكرين لا باليوم الزواج و لا شئ آخر


تبين الصراحة انا اللي انسى متى من يوم تزوجنا و لا مرة احتفلنا و لا توقعت هالشئ


لانه من اول يوم خطبني خبرني ما يجوز هالشئ ( اعرف انتي ذكرتي هالشئ حبيبتي انا ما اقصدج انتي )


و عسب هالشئ خلاص عادي عندي لا يوم الزواج و لا عيد ميلاد و لا اي مناسبة

مناسباتنا يوم شفنا بعض اول مرة و الاعياد و خلاص


حتى ذكرى شوفتنا اول مرة بس اول كم سنة عقب اثنينا نسيناه ههههههههههههه


المهم كان 10-8 

*

----------


## hamoudmam

لا تزعلين , فيه وااايد رياييل ما يذكرون تاريخ ميلاد عيالهم و يمكن تاريخ ميلادهم هم نفسهم يذكرونه بس لتواجده ف اوراقهم الرسمية و لان هالتاريخ يلاحقهم كل ما بغوا يسوون اي معاملة يذكرونه , غير عن هالتاريخ ما يذكرون اي تاريخ ثاني ...

فعادي لا تخلين هالشي يخرب عليج فرحتج بهالذكرى و سعادتج بنجاح استمرارية علاقتج الزوجية سنتين ما شاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة الا بالله , بالعكس ذكريه بطريقة حلوة و لو قرر انه يغير برنامجه و يتم وياج فهذا تعبير منه عن غلاتج و عن قيمة هالذكرى عنده و إن ما قدر يغير برنامجه اعذريه و أكيد بيعوضج عن هاليوم بثاني يوم ...

اعتبري نفسج طالعة رحلة من يوم ما تزوجتي اسمها رحلة الحياة الزوجية و قسمت ما بيكم مهام هالرحلة أكيد هو له مهام متكفل بها لنجاح الرحلة و انتي اعتبري من مهامج بهالرحلة هالذكرى و تذكيره بها كل ما نسى و سبحان من لا ينسى و لا ينام ...


افرحي و اسعديه و اسعدي نفسج بتذكيره بهالمناسبة و الله يوفقج بحياتج وياه و يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة .

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

> *اكثر ما عيبني فيج انج بادية بالتغيييييييييييير
> 
> ذكرتيني بنفسي هههههههههه
> 
> اول ما تزوجنا لين اول كم سنة واااااااايد كانوا يطرشونه دورات امريكا و اروبا
> 
> 
> شو كنت اسوي ؟؟
> 
> ...




انا ريلي يقولي حرام ,,,,,,,,,,,,,عشان ما يحتفل او عشان الهدية يمكن ....هم يعرفون الحرام والحلال بس التطبيق  :18:

----------


## جمر بارد

الموضوع واصل 8 صفحات وهو يعني مب ذي اهميه

يعني تذكر ولا ما تذكر اهم شي تعدي السنه ع خير

----------


## أم بشوره

الغاليه خلي كل يوم وياه احلى حفله دام هو موجود معاج ويوم ما يكون موجود مول لا تفكرين فيه عيشي حياتج بما يرضي الله وستانسي وفكري في نفسج بس. ودايما نظري للمستقبل بتفاؤل

----------


## اللهم أحببتك

عادي اختي

انا متزوجة من اربع شهور الحين ريلي ينسى حتى شو لبست ساعات عقب ما البس اللبس خامس مرة يقولي الله و انا لابستنه!!!


بس أختي الرياييل اساسا ما تهمهم ها التفاصيل و ينسون لا تاخذينها بحساسية ابد

الغلطة اللي سويتيها انج كنسلتي حياتج و خليتها لزوجج ليش؟؟

ترا الحياة اصلا فيها كل شيء و الزوج مجرد اضافة لها مثل يوم كنتي في بيت اهلج تدرسين و تسوين وقت للواجبات و ووقت لليلسة ويا امج و ابوج و اخوانج نفس الشيء

لازم يكون عندج شيء مثلا حفظ قرآن دورات تعليمية دشي معهد اتعلمي ديكور اي شيء يناسبج اما بس ريل بتيلسين اتركزين على كل كبيرة و صغيرة و بتتعبين و بتحسين انه مب مهتم شراتج

هو اكيد عنده حياة كاملة و انتي شو عندج بس هو

ابا كل وحده تسال نفسها لو ريلها صار فيه اي شي سبجان الله سفر مرض اي شي و هي حياتها كل زوجها شو بتسوي بعمرها بتموووت؟؟

كوني لج عالم مستقل و خليه هو فيه بس لأوقات مناسبة مب طول الوقت ترا حتى الانسان لو عطيتها حب وايد يطفح

الله يوفقج و ان شاء الله ما غثيتج بالنصيحة
 :Smile:

----------


## اناناسة

> انا ريلي يقولي حرام ,,,,,,,,,,,,,عشان ما يحتفل او عشان الهدية يمكن ....هم يعرفون الحرام والحلال بس التطبيق




 :18: 


هو اكيد عسب حرام ما يسويه بس تصدقين لو كنت ريال و حتى لو عادي و مب حرام بعد ما كنت بسويها

قولي ليش ؟؟


لانني ان لا سمح الله دقني زهامير مبكر و يوم من الايام نسيت او تقويم موبايلي اخترب


المهم ما جهزت هدية عدلة طبعا ان اي كلام بتروغني لبيت اهلي خخخ


المهم ان ما جهزت هدية للمادام ,, ست الحسن و الدلال




لنهاية حياتنا و ضروسنا طايحة بتذكرني






انت نشيت تستريلي هدية يوم زواجنا  :4: 


انت نشيت انا حبيتك  :26: 

انت نشيت اهم يوم بحياتنا  :4: 

انت انشان ما تعرف كيف تهتم في زوجتك  :3: 

انت انشان ما عندك شعور و لا احساس


انت كشرت قلبي الرهيف 


 :30: 




طبعا هي تنطق السين شين لان ما عندها ضروس و بعدها ما ناسية احدي الاعياد نسيت اهديها  :5:

----------


## اناناسة

*يا رجااااااااااااااااااال ان دشيتوا هني صدفة خذوها نصيحة مني اختكم في الله 


لا تعودون الحريم على ذكرى الزواج و الميلاد


صدقوني بتحفرون قبوركم بيدكم


عقب ان نسيتوا حياتكم بتصير جحيم 







تحياتي

فاعلة خير*

----------


## اناناسة

> بصراحة انا مرات يوم احس انه ما بيشتري له هدية حلوة 
> اقولها كاش
> اقوله حبيبي ابغي ايفون 5 ف يوم زواجنا او ابغي الساعه الفلانية 
> المهم احصل هديتي باي طريقة وانا وحدة ما استحي والله لو ما ياب لي هدية " بطربأ السما ع نافوخه و بخلي يومه متنيل بستين نيلة"
> و الريال ع ما تعودينه




هااااااااااااااا يالرجال ما قلت لا تعودون حريمكم على ذكرى ما عرف شو و هدايا ؟؟ 


كلام غروبتنا دليل على ذلك  :18:  :5: 

احلف بالله عقب ما كتبت التبيه للرجال دخلت اقراء المشاركات هههههههههههههههههههههههه






في ولادتي الاولى ياب لي باقة ورد اشكبرها بس ما حبيتها لانها اذبلت و ماتت  :5: 


 :28: 




الولادة الثانية من حملت قمت احن خاطري دبلة سوليتر الماس و قمت اكرر و اكرر و اكرر


ما هديت المايك الا يوم حصلتها  :18: 


بس صدقوني الهدية لازم تكون شئ تتم


ليومنا و ماشاءالله ولدي ريال البسها و اقول تتذكر يوم اللي هديتني 


( هاي خطة شيطانية عسب يعرف انا مب ناكرة الجميل  :29: 


و دوم يشد حيله و يبلي هدايا  :24:  لانني انسانة اقدّر الهدايا  :21:  ) 




شو بعد ورد و بطيخ و ماعرف رومانسية

ما نبا رومانسية نبا شئ خالد مخلد ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زنوبه ماركه

عورتي قلبي فديت قلبج ولا يهمج ولا تتضايقين الريايل جي ما تهمهم التواريخ اصلن ينسون مشاغلهم كثيره 

نزلت دموعي لما قريت هالشي (عندي صعوبات لأن أهلي بعيد عني وصديقاتي تجردت منهم بحكم الحياة والضروف ولاقادره أحصل وظيفة أنشغل فيها ولا عندي ياهل أحط أملي فيه وألتهي فيه وأطنش الدنيا عشانه
فيني فراغ بداخلي كبير ومتسنده على زوجي وأطمح منه يعوضني ))

يمكن لأني تقريبن عندي نفس المعاناه أو يمكن لأني ما عندي سالفه خخخ وأبى أصيح 😬 حبيبتي لا تخلين ريلج اكبر همج خصصيلج وقتي واهتمي ف نفسج مارسي هوياتج اطلعي ويا ربيعاتج دامه يطلع ويستانس ويبات برا انتي بعد تطلعي واستانسي وتمي ليله عند اهلج وحطي له ف كل شي عذر وأي وقت يكون رايق سوي له ليله ع الكيف وطلعي البوم زواجكم وخططو لمستقبلكم وخليها ليله مميزه مب لازم هالتاريخ 

الله يسعدج دنيا وآخره 😘❤

----------


## هماليل

طبيعة الحياة والمسؤولية تخلي الريال ما يدقق في هالتفاصيل
ومعروفه المرأة هي اللي ترتب حياته
وهي اللي تنظـّم له رزنامة الحياة بتفاصيلها
وتقتنص التواريخ المميّزة ولو على راسها مشاغل الدنيا
لأن طبيعة المرأو دوم تبحث عن اللحظات المميّزة

أنا عن نفسي ما عندي أي إشكالية في هالموضوع
تخيلي إن ريلي ما يعرف يوم ميلاده هههههههه
نحن مناسباتنا متقاربه
يعني يوم ميلادي وميلاده ويوم ملجتنا بنفس الشهر
والشهر اللي بعده ذكرى يوم زواجنا
وقبلها أذكره وألمح له
لين ما يجي اليوم الموعود وأفاجأه

لا تتحسسين حبيبتي
وربي يرزقج بالذرية الصالحه اللي تملي حياتج حب وتفاؤل
ولا تقولين إن الحرمه تحط ريلها فوق كل شي
تراه شريك العمر ولازم يكون فوق الأولويات
ولا تحرمين نفسج من شي
مارسي حياتج بشكل طبيعي
زوري صديقاتج واستقبليهن
رتبي بيتج ونسقيه بين فترة والثانيه
سيري الصالون وغيري من شكلج
ادخلي دورات وطوري من نفسج
كملي دراستج لو مب مكمله
حاولي بين فتره وفتره تغيرين جو ويا ريلج
يعني طلعوا رحله لمدينه ثانيه
أو احجزوا في فندق أو منتجع
تعشوا برع
تمشوا ع البحر ع الفجر في الإجازه

أهم شي حطي قاعده في حياتج إن التغيير يبدأ منج انتي
والهم إنج تتخلصين من الروتين اليومي

وربي يوفقج ويسخّر لج ريلج

----------

